# Ο αργκοτικός όρος «τεμπέλης» σε αυτοκινητική χρήση και οι αντίστοιχες αγγλικές αποδόσεις



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2012)

Η λέξη «*τεμπέλης*» έχει τις ακόλουθες αργκοτικές σημασίες στον χώρο τού αυτοκινήτου:

1. *Ανυψούμενος άξονας φορτηγού*· αγγλιστί _lifting axle_, _lift axle_, _drop axle_ (ωραίο αυτό το τελευταίο, που είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον σύμπλοκο όρο όπου το α' συνθετικό είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο: _drop _vs _lift_). Προσοχή χρειάζεται επίσης και στο ότι ΔΕΝ ισχύει η διαισθαντικά αναμενόμενη ισοτιμία με το_ lazy axle_, καθότι lazy axle = dead axle = νεκρός άξονας *≠* ανυψούμενος άξονας = τεμπέλης (= lift axle). Βλ. κ. βικιάρθρο dead/lazy axles & lift axles.

2. *Πόμολο περιστροφής τιμονιού*· αγγλιστί _spinner_ (προσοχή: η λέξη _spinner _έχει και καναδυό ακόμη αργκοτικές σημασίες στον χώρο τού αυτοκινήτου), _spinner knob_, _steering wheel knob_, _steering wheel spinner_, _brodie knob_, _brody knob_, _suicide knob_ (προσοχή: hot-rod slang, οπότε να μην χρησιμοποιείται άκριτα σε φορτηγά ή περονοφόρα παρά μόνο για ειρωνική κττ χρήση), _necker knob_ (προσοχή: somewhat dated slang, η οποία αφορά κυρίως κλασικά αυτοκίνητα, custom cars και περιγραφές αυτοκινήτων εποχής — κι όχι φορτηγά κττ). Βλ. κ. βικιάρθρο brodie knob.

3. *Κεντρικό εμπρόσθιο υποβραχιόνιο* ή *υποβραχιόνιο* *οδηγού *(κοινώς _*ακουμπιστήρι*_)· αγγλιστί _leaner _(προσοχή: somewhat dated slang, αν και έχει επηρεάσει νεότερες σλανγκιές όπως το _gangsta lean_), _arm _(προσοχή: πολύ γενικός όρος, εύκολα συγχεόμενος), _central/centre front armrest _(ή συχνότατα σκέτο _armrest_). Βλ. κ. βικιάρθρο front central armrests.

Όπως πάντα, προσθήκες και διορθώσεις θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 11, 2012)

Πολύ καλό Ζαζ! Ερώτηση: υπάρχει καμιά σχέση μεταξύ lazy axle και driven axle;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ερώτηση: υπάρχει καμιά σχέση μεταξύ lazy axle και driven axle;


Το lazy axle (νεκρός άξονας) και το drive axle ή driving axle (κινητήριος άξονας ή άξονας κίνησης) είναι έννοιες κατά βάση αντίθετες. Εν πολλοίς συνώνυμα στην αγγλική τού κινητήριου άξονα (με μια πολύ λεπτή σημασιακή διαφοροποίηση) είναι τα live axle και powered axle (ενεργός άξονας).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 11, 2012)

Α, κατάλαβα - drive axle και driven axle είναι συνώνυμα. Αναρωτιόμουν μήπως είναι αντίθετα, κάτι σαν «κινητήριος» και «κινούμενος». Ευχαριστώ!


----------

